# Santander (and other) Non resident account charges.



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Just a heads up if you didn't know.
As of 1st July Santander have converted their 'non resident' accounts to become 'world' accounts.
This has also added to the monthly charge for some reason and its now €16.00 a month.
Was €12 before and even less last year.

The only way to get out of the charges is to.
Pay at least €600 a month into the account (has to be continuous)
And use the card on a regular basis.

Or deposit €25,000 into the account.

We went in today and changed ours to resident or the 'one account' which also requires the above but has a €20 a month charge unless you do as above. 

Im sure some of the other banks will, or have already started doing this.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I know that banks justify some of the charges by the "work" they do to submit info to the tax authorities and claim, (i dont know how true it is) that there are more things to do with a non resident.

Obviously banks are businesses and if a customer has little activity, not much regular income or savings for the banks to use to make money then they have to make their money somehow and obviously every call, email, visit to branch, statements etc all use their resources and so cost money. 

Key is obviously to shop around but like everything, what appears a good deal today to lure people in could change later. 

I use sabadell and don't pay for the account i have, which they call "expansion premium" but i have wages paid in, mortgage, various insurance products, credit cards and so on.

Both myself and my husband have our individual accounts on this basis, our individual savings accounts and joint ones but we also have a joint current account which we only use to pay the joint bills from such as the mortgage, electricity etc. That account literally receives what's due to go out jointly and nothing more. So, the throughput of this account falls below the threshold for free banking. 

They started to charge a fee every 3 months a few years ago and I called my bank manager and she instantly agreed that they will refund the charges. Since then its been free. Every 3 months they deduct a fee and immediately refund it.

I think the key is to ask, moan a bit and see what you can get done!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> I know that banks justify some of the charges by the "work" they do to submit info to the tax authorities and claim, (i dont know how true it is) that there are more things to do with a non resident.


Agreed and when I moaned I was told quietly (pay the €600 into your account and then move it a week later to your wife's. You can keep doing this and then you pay no charge)
It appears that its an automatic thing and the computer just looks for the required 'movements'

As to the Non res work. I get a form I have to fill in every two years, to prove Im still not resident (but now we are that would not be easy this year). So its not much work for them.

It is however easy money for them, especially if all you do is pay your bills for your second home. 
Im not against it as such but would rather pay for actual usage, not lack off. If I wanted to waste money I would join a gym


----------

